# Early morning



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Started early this morning, I forgot how much a pia lighting a fire and getting my stick burner to temp is at 5am in morning. But she’s purring now


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a lota smokin goin on there! Looking for a big feast...

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

smells good.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that's a buncha meat right there!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got 3 butts, 3 brisket flats going now
4 fatties and gonna attempt to make malcom reeds smoked Mac n cheese later


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn,
What time do we eat?
I'll bring the beer.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Well damn that looks awesome


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Turned out good, Mac n cheese was a little dry but good flavor, think I messed up by putting it in small pans in a thin layer, would have been creamier I think if I had just put it one pan with a thicker base




























, brisket was solid though


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome! What rub did you use?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

b smith said:


> Awesome! What rub did you use?


Oakridge black ops brisket rub


----------

